# Rank your top retro/classic Italian lugged steel



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Here are mine:
1- De Rosa
2- Masi
3- Pinarello
4- Tommasini
5- Mondonico
6- Colnago
7- Gios
8- Ciocc
9- Bianchi
10- Guerciotti

What say you? 

I'm particularly interested in your thoughts about some of the smaller/medium or lesser-known makers. How did likes of Bottecchia, Guerciotti, Basso, Chesini compare to the generally recognized tier ones such as De Rosa, Masi, Tommasini, and Colnago? 

Ciocc, Guerciotti and especially De Rosa stand out from my early days of cycling. I had an '85 Gios Torino Professional that was very nice but I always wanted one of each of these 3 above. Even back then when I was 18 yrs old, I was a collector at heart, or hoarder in-the-making.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I want one like this:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

kbwh said:


> I want one like this


Nice. What is it? Older Bianchi?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

De Rosa
Cinelli
Rossin
meh


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> Nice. What is it? Older Bianchi?


Yes, a 1949 with the Campagnolo Parigi-Roubaix gear system.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

De Rosa
Pogliaghi
Masi
Somec
Ciöcc
Tommasini
Freschi
Cinelli
Scapin
Colnago


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not going to do numbers ranking because my experience isn't that great, but...

My new 2010-2011 Colnago Master is abjectly superior than my 1985 Somec in every parameter. It rides more softly. It has better acceleration and bb stiffness. It is lighter. It corners better yet it is more stable. It cruises with better composure, which makes me a hell of a lot faster on it. The workmanship is better.

My wife's early '80's Pogliaghi sports workmanship that is even better than my Colnago, but the frame is heavy and the damn thing rides like a rock. At the time my wife bought the thing, I test rode one in my size. It beat me up.

I test rode a Guerciotti back in the 1980's and was mightily impressed. Handling was near psychic. Acceleration was brisk. It rode extremely comfortably, especially when compared to the Poghi and a Bernard Hinault Look(?). Unfortunately, I couldn't afford it. A Paramount I tested at the time was pretty brutal, as well. 

I rode a Cinelli during that period and was unimpressed. It felt competent but blah. I was bitterly disappointed. It was so beautiful!

I tested out a guy's Mondonico, several years back. Magical.

My 1973-1974 Italvega Nuovo Record (which I gave to a friend who still rides it) weighs a ton but rides as sweetly and softly as can be.

All told, though, the Colnago rules my roost when it comes to steel. It is a truly excellent chunk of metal.


----------



## 1793red (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel that ranking Italian steel on a scale of 1 to 10 is like listing beautiful women based on the colour of their hair or skin, because no matter what your number one is, there all just so beautiful.
-R-


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Sure*

I'm only listing one's I've owned.

Gios Torino- My first really nice bike, purchased directly in 1975 from the US distributor Cortina Cycles, in NYC. It remains my first love. Thought about doing a full resto but I believe the seat stays need replacing. I bought another Super Record on EBay and will one of these build it up if I ever get back to the States.

Colnago Master Olympic- 1997. Not the lightest bike in the world but probably the most sure footed bike I've ever ridden. My favorite when living in Shanghai and the streets most days resembled construction zones. Predictable and stable with no power loss then stomping on the pedals. I've ridden with with both a threaded set-up for the Prescia fork and threadless with the carbon legged Flash fork. Go threaded is my view.

Colnago Tecnos- My daily rider for five years when living in London. Prescia fork with threadless set up. IMHO, the most under-rated frame Ernesto's ever made. A bit lighter than the MO and just as responsive.


Pinarello Gavia- Black chrome and TSX tube set. I've never liked the tube set and sold it after a few months.

Basso Ascot- Columbus MS and a great bike. Extremely well made and a fine handling machine. I actually have two of these.

Basso Astra- Columbus ELOS. I bought it when in Shanghai and sent it back into Stateside storage when I moved to Singapore. I imagine it would be similar to the Ascot but probably lighter and stiffer.

The one bike that started my Italian bike lust was and still is owned by a friend. A 1969 Masi Gran Criterium that he had built up when traveling in Europe. Fitted by Faliero at the old shop under the Vigorelli, I will never forget seeing that bike one night when my college roomate mate who went to high school with him mentioned that I was into bicycles. Haha, I still give him an offer every few years but probably not going to happen.

I did visit the Masi shop in 2000 when living in Europe. Alberto indicated that he would be willing to build me a Gran Criterium as long as I didn't want it shipped to the States. I didn't pull the trigger on that visit as I knew I was going to back in Milano for extended business. Unfortunately, I was never able to get away long enough during the subsequent two trips so a blown chance.

When I visited Torino as tourist in 2004, I did make a point of calling Alberto Gios in advance and visiting the shop. My wife thought I was out of my mind but I bought the Gios Torino just before we got married so she new who was first.

The bike that I always look for but never seem to get is a DeRosa. On my ever shortening list of rides I want to own.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The prettiest Italian bikes I have seen were De Rosas and Mondonicos, but I haven't owned or ridden either. Some of the De Rosas have incredible paint jobs. I've had my eyes open for either a De Rosa or Mondonico over the years, but haven't found one in the right size, color and price point. Tommasinis are also very nice but some of their paint jobs are rather gaudy.

However, the most important factor with any bike is the fit, so the best Italian frame would be the one with the geometry that fits you best. I have owned several Italians:

- Bianchi Nuovo Record, my first nice road bike, which I bought in the mid-1980s and stupidly sold several years ago. It was a mid-range Bianchi in the classic Celeste green. Nice riding bike but far from the best, but it did have fender eyelets -- a nice touch that most Italians lack.

- Gios Compact Pro, got this bike when I got back into cycling about 12 years ago. Really nice riding frame and probably the nicest fork on any bike I have ever ridden (including carbon). Incredible paint and finish that still looked like new after 3 years, 10,000 miles. Regrettably sold because frame was a little too small for me.

- De Bernardi SL, bought this frame several years on eBay for a great price and it is sort of a poor-man's De Rosa. Geometry and ride very similar to my Gios, but in the right size for me. Quality of finish is excellent. Very fun bike to ride and I plan to keep it because the geometry is perfect for me -- relatively short top tube and long head tube.

IMHO, the most over-rated Italian bikes are Colnagos. I tried to buy one for several years because their geometry would suit me well, but they seem to command top dollar on eBay. Not that they aren't good bikes, but you can often find much nicer bikes (De Rosas, Mondonicos, Tommasinis for better prices).


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Base on what I have in my collection:
1) 1982 De Rosa Professional SL- my 1st real road bike, bought it used 20 years ago and it is still my favorite bike to ride. Upgraded to 8spd ergo.

2) 2002 Colnago MXL - A bike slightly lighter and stiffer compared to the De Rosa, a good climber. The fit is good, but De Rosa feels better. 10spd ergo

3) 1988 Guerciotti SLX - It is another great riding bike and the fit is on part with my De Rosa, the bike overall just feel a little "slow". 8spd ergo 

steel bikes that are not Italian which I also love: 

Merckx Corsa 01- this is my go to bike for longer days with hills. 10spd ergo

Haral Chambery is just a rocket for sprinting, it also looks cool! 

I recently bought a used Richard Sachs, the frame is a little bit taller than what I am used to, but I have come to appreciate the longer head tube it offers now that I am just not as limber as 20 years ago.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

MY Guech. And yes i love it. 

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=2011-02-17104727.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/2011-02-17104727.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

